# Anybody Remember...



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I used to watch SCTV way back when and I got into these guys, Just fun goofy music! LOVE the lyrics.. 

The Completeion Backwards Priniciple was a great album!

[youtube=Option]aiDRHypK6Wg[/youtube]


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh yeah..."Talk To Ya Later"! One of my fave all time rock songs.:rockon2:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

"Talk to Ya Later" has one of the all-time greatest guitar hooks. It's one of those tunes I put on my MP3 player when I'm heading home on the bus Friday night and I want to feel like the gates to "real life" are opening for me.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ha! The Fishin' Musician  Always loved when John Candy said "I don't eat fish, I don't care for the taste."

TG


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I mostly remember White Punks on Dope--or as I called it-
White Dopes on Punk.
As well there was 
What Do you Want From Life.

Well, you can't have that, but if you're an American citizen you are entitled to: 
...a baby's arm holding an apple

And if you're here--this video-(not an offical one though.)
[youtube=Option]Fgjfi1DU1mQ&feature=fvw[/youtube]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Ha! The Fishin' Musician  Always loved when John Candy said "I don't eat fish, I don't care for the taste."
> 
> TG


That was pure John Candy--say the thing that just doesn't fit.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> "Talk to Ya Later" has one of the all-time greatest guitar hooks. It's one of those tunes I put on my MP3 player when I'm heading home on the bus Friday night and I want to feel like the gates to "real life" are opening for me.



Great tune! That's Lukather playing on the album I think.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

"We've got a herd of Winnebagos, we're givin' them away!"-Fee Waybill. 
LOL!!! Thanx for the memorys!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

How about Tex and Edna Boil's Used Organ Emporium. Those skits used to kill me.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ripper said:


> How about Tex and Edna Boil's Used Organ Emporium. Those skits used to kill me.


Budgies budgies budgies, we've got budgies! 

So come on down . . .

TG


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ripper said:


> How about Tex and Edna Boil's Used Organ Emporium. Those skits used to kill me.


Tex & Edna Boil


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

Ripper said:


> How about Tex and Edna Boil's Used Organ Emporium. Those skits used to kill me.


"We've got a mile of organs and a kilometer of keyboards!"
"That's right Edna,,"


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We were iving in Edmonton at the time those skits were being produced there, and got a male and female pair of budgies, naming them...what else....Tex and Edna.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

My favourite was Stan and Yosh Schmengie, The Happy Wanderers!!:smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Big_Daddy said:


> My favourite was Stan and Yosh Schmengie, The Happy Wanderers!!:smile:


Cabbage Rolls and Coffee!


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

And then there were the Recess Monkeys

[youtube=object]6gOIHTvEpC0[/youtube]

Even better, it was the bass player on the original Chilliwack version who told me about the video. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been looking for "The Recess Monkeys" (as in "rhesus monkeys", get it?) for a long time. Thanks!!:smile:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

"Dis ees tree see pea one, soviet television"

I bought the SCTV box sets, killer stuff. Back on topic, wasn't much of the the tubes studio tracks basically Toto? I see they still tour, I wonder if the shows are still 18 and over like back in the day?

Andy


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

bobb said:


> And then there were the Recess Monkeys
> 
> [youtube=object]6gOIHTvEpC0[/youtube]
> 
> Even better, it was the bass player on the original Chilliwack version who told me about the video. :smilie_flagge17:


that was awesome.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've always wanted a baby's arm holding an apple.



sigiifa


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

bobb said:


> And then there were the Recess Monkeys
> 
> [youtube=object]6gOIHTvEpC0[/youtube]
> 
> Even better, it was the bass player on the original Chilliwack version who told me about the video. :smilie_flagge17:


Oh man, killer rendition. :bow:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I've always wanted a baby's arm holding an apple.
> 
> 
> 
> sigiifa


For the uninitiated, that's actually a Lenny Bruce line.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

puckhead said:


> that was awesome.


Gotta love the tongue during the lead break ...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I've always wanted a baby's arm holding an apple.
> 
> 
> 
> sigiifa


Well you can't have that--unless you're a US citizen



mhammer said:


> For the uninitiated, that's actually a Lenny Bruce line.


So that's where they got it from.

I know someone who has a doll arm they put in their Christmas tree, and they're looking for a small fake apple to glue into the hand.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Can you minimalism boys and girls? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lq9m5izHxEI


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's another sort of minimalist song. Again from around 1980. I found several covers of this before I came across the original. Covers included Trent Reznor and Grace Jones.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5QErPDNcj4&feature=PlayList&p=D175FC4DD6822F71&index=0&playnext=1


----------

